# Ryanair child traveling as an adult.



## nad (17 Jul 2007)

Hi could anyone tell me if it's possible to book a 15 year old as an adult on a ryanair flight, the reason for this is myself and mrs nad have already booked our flight and now need to add our daughter to the flight, but the ryanair website will not allow bookings for unaccompanied under 16's so even though we will be on the same flight,we cannot make the booking, unless we book her as an adult,has anyone else had to do this, or forsee any problems' at checkin,


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2007)

Any chance you can do this via the  link? If you cannot do it via their website then perhaps give them a call?


----------



## tosullivan (17 Jul 2007)

is the price not the same for an adult and a child?


----------



## nad (17 Jul 2007)

Yes the price seem's to the same,for child and adult,also have being trying their reservation centre but all i get is a voice message saying that they are very busy and to use the web site, as i said in opening post i would like to know have other people done this and if it caused a problem at check in


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jul 2007)

From their [broken link removed]:

Ryanair does not carry unaccompanied minors (under 14 years). Escort and special facilities are NOT available. Ryanair will carry unaccompanied minors aged 14 or 15 years ONLY upon completion and signature of a Form of Indemnity at check-in of EACH departure airport, by a parent or guardian. 
*Children under the age of 14 years *must always be accompanied on the same reservation by a passenger over 16 years. 
Unaccompanied minors aged 14 or 15 years travelling must present the required valid photo-id at check-in. The parent or guardian of the unaccompanied minors, are required to remain in the airport until the flight has departed.
The 'on the same reservation' bit I would take to mean simply that the accompanying adults must be taking _exactly _the same flights — which is the case.
I'd imagine it shouldn't pose a problem at check-in, given that the fare is the same, and your daughter is both over 14 years and being accompanied by you.


----------



## andrew1977 (17 Jul 2007)

I often bring my 7 year old son over to England to see football matches, i have booked flights for me and him, both as adults at least 10 times and never had a problem whatsover, its the same price for an adult as a child .
As the other poster says,i only think the child/adult thing comes into play is if the child is travelling unaccompanied .
Wont be a problem at all once you are travelling with him


----------



## nad (18 Jul 2007)

Thank's everyone for your replies especially ANDREW1977,that's what i was hoping to would be the case , but it's nice to hear it from someone whose being there done that,


----------



## tosullivan (18 Jul 2007)

andrew1977 said:


> I often bring my 7 year old son over to England to see football matches, i have booked flights for me and him, both as adults at least 10 times and never had a problem whatsover, its the same price for an adult as a child .
> As the other poster says,i only think the child/adult thing comes into play is if the child is travelling unaccompanied .
> Wont be a problem at all once you are travelling with him


ya but Andrew is saying when he books his child, it is on the same reservation.  That is a difference from being on the same flight...
The Terms & Conditions below *SPECIFICALLY* state that.  However this only applies to children under the age of 14



DrMoriarty said:


> From their [broken link removed]:
> 
> *Children under the age of 14 years *must always be accompanied on the same reservation by a passenger over 16 years.
> Unaccompanied minors aged 14 or 15 years travelling must present the required valid photo-id at check-in. The parent or guardian of the unaccompanied minors, are required to remain in the airport until the flight has departed.
> The 'on the same reservation' bit I would take to mean simply that the accompanying adults must be taking _exactly _the same flights — which is the case.


But in your case, your child is 15, so they are allowed to travel unaccompanied as long as they have the required valid photo-id.  It appears what they are trying to say here in so many words, is that any person aged 14 or 15 is to be booked on the flight as an adult.  If they travel alone, then the parent or guardian remains in the airport until the flight takes off.  In your case you will be doing that, so it appears you can book them as an adult.

If your child was 13 or younger, I could see a problem with what you are doing


----------

